# "EDIT/DELETE MESSAGE" - I can edit, but not delete...Why is that?



## CooolJazzz (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm just curious about something. The "Edit" button indicates that we should be able to either edit OR delete our own messages, but I've never been able to do anything other than edit a message. Is there a reason why we can't completely DELETE our own message or thread...or am I experiencing a malfunction related to my computer or browser?

It's not a huge issue for me...I'm just curious.

Would any Admin's be kind enough to explain or elaborate on the way that function is intended to work? Is the "Delete" part of that button a dead relic from a time before I signed up here or something?

Thanks


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

About a year and a half ago, it was decided that we could not delete messages and threads. 

If you need something deleted, you can edit your post to reflect the deletion. If you want to delete a thread, a PM to your friendly neighborhood mod will get a swift and appropriate response.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

To clarify, you can edit your own posts in just about every forum areas except for the Marketplace. Editing can be done using the edit button that looks like this:









But the delete button... You got me confused here because I'm an Admin and I don't remember ever seeing a delete button :scratch: Deleting a post is a complete different process - We choose "delete" from the menu on top of the thread (or from the moderation menu at the bottom) and then we have to chose from soft-delete or physically delete; You're not supposed to have that.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Actually, Kim, sometimes the permissions or whatever get setup wrong. I used to be able to soft delete my posts, as well as change my moniker. 

I changed my moniker one evening to something silly, after a few too many, and I suddenly lost the abilities to do both.

Of course, I have NO idea how that happened.


----------



## CooolJazzz (Jul 20, 2008)

kcp said:


> But the delete button... You got me confused here because I'm an Admin and I don't remember ever seeing a delete button :scratch: Deleting a post is a complete different process - We choose "delete" from the menu on top of the thread (or from the moderation menu at the bottom) and then we have to chose from soft-delete or physically delete; You're not supposed to have that.


Thanks for the information. Just to un-confuse you...when you hover your cursor over the Edit button, a little box displays that says..."EDIT/DELETE MESSAGE". That's the only reason I was confused. Obviously that IS a relic from an earlier time...yes? I suppose that display box could be changed now so that it only shows "EDIT MESSAGE".

Thanks again..


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

You can't remove the thread or post, only the text within - mark & delete.
Most replace their deleted post with,"deleted" or "edited", or give a short explanation, lest they are deluged with PMs asking, "why", by giving a reason.

Like: "self-deleted. wasn't worth it. Poster X is a buttwipe anyway."


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

hakukani said:


> Actually, Kim, sometimes the permissions or whatever get setup wrong. I used to be able to soft delete my posts, as well as change my moniker.
> 
> I changed my moniker one evening to something silly, after a few too many, and I suddenly lost the abilities to do both.
> 
> Of course, I have NO idea how that happened.


Yeah sometimes when some Admins (mostly the older and more senile ones :TGNCHK fiddle with the forum permissions, some things get over looked and things get screwed-up ... then I gotta run to the rescue and fix it 



CooolJazzz said:


> Thanks for the information. Just to un-confuse you...when you hover your cursor over the Edit button, a little box displays that says..."EDIT/DELETE MESSAGE". That's the only reason I was confused. Obviously that IS a relic from an earlier time...yes? I suppose that display box could be changed now so that it only shows "EDIT MESSAGE".
> 
> Thanks again..


Yup, that's a relic from an earlier time - I'm not sure I know how to change that though... I'll ask the older senile Admin whenever he's awake 



gary said:


> You can't remove the thread or post, only the text within - mark & delete.
> Most replace their deleted post with,"deleted" or "edited", or give a short explanation, lest they are deluged with PMs asking, "why", by giving a reason.
> 
> Like: "self-deleted. wasn't worth it. Poster X is a buttwipe anyway."


To be honnest, we don't really like it when folks do that but if you absolutely must, don't abuse of this feature or else we might suspend your editing privilege.


----------

